# Solved: Backup files will not open!!



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Using FBackup 5, have had no problem opening files until now and receive this message:

_*Compressed (zipped) Folders Error

Windows cannot open the folder.
The Compressed (zipped) Folder 'F:\My Documents\New Backup\1_C.zip' is invalid,*_

Any ideas how to rectify this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what are you using to open them

The *Full backup * type creates standard zip files that can be open with WinZip or other third party zip compatible applications.

can be caused if the file is too large for the unzip to open
If you are using the built in windows 8 on file explorer to unzip
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/zip-unzip-files

try winzip see if you get same result
http://www.winzip.com/win/en/index.htm


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

The files opened automatically.

Tried Winzip and get exactly the same message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC0QFjABahUKEwjqlaCun-XGAhUCORQKHSP4DPw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.fbackup.com%2Fdownload%2Fpdf%2FUser-Manual.pdf&ei=OpKqVeqQKoLyUKPws-AP&usg=AFQjCNGTn9dU_2JphkO70Ph-f-0TF2LOew

does the backup file - pass the FBackup test procedure


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, Backup passes the test procedure.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Have just checked the restore function via FBackup and that is OK, so I can still restore my files.

But I usually went straight to my remote HD and looked at the files as and when needed and no problem in opening them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is a long shot but I wonder if the problem on this topic
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1150933-mcfee-install-problem.html

has any connection with the problem here
I would run a system file check on sfc /scannow


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

_run a system file check on sfc /scannow_

Have just done this and it has come up with a lot of corrupt files that it cannot repair.

I have no idea of the way forward and will start a new thread to find a solution.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no need to start another topic continue on this one please

Your sfc text
http://forums.techguy.org/attachments/241574d1437333893/sfcdetails.txt


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cmd prompt with admin rights
copy and paste

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

*On an earlier topic of yours*
*http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1142643-download-exe-2.html*

you had at one time been using 
Key Found : HKCU\Software\ParetoLogic

Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\ParetoLogic

Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\ParetoLogic
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Uniblue


Uniblue is generally a registry cleaner or system booster program - unwanted and dangerous to the health of the computer


ParetoLogic markets similar such programs


If this computer has any registry cleaner, system booster, system maintenance programs on from third parties, those may well account for what appears to be the bad state of the system files.

If you are using such programs please say so now, posting which they are


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you can't open your backup file that means maybe it is corrupted. And all you need to do, just repair it. 
Did you encrypt the backup ?


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> cmd prompt with admin rights
> copy and paste
> 
> *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* Tried this and got the following message
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it is because you have not left the spaces
did you copy and paste it, as I suggested

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

whereas yours appears to be
_C:\Windows\system32>Dism/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth_
_
_
*see below my output from cmd prompt*

* Your cmd with no spaces*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth - *no spaces*
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Error: 87


The online/cleanup-image/restorehealth option is unknown.
For more information, refer to the help by running DISM.exe /?.
The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log

* Correct cmd note spaces*
C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth - correct cmd as I sent
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031
Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031

_
_


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I copied and pasted, just tried again, same message, the no spaces is my error when copying.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
Please expand
do you mean that the first time you did put it without spaces
as that is certainly how it is shown on your post and to confirm it my post includes the output from cmd prompt - without spaces and I receive the exact error you did


Then I have shown it you without spaces


It must be entered in an admin cmd prompt and the cmd window must therefore be headed
Administrator cmd prompt


when you have it entered and the response
right click top bar of cmd window
click edit
click select all - the window changes colour to white



right click again click edit and click copy
paste to your reply


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I did run it with the spaces the first time, it was the way I copied that has caused the confusion, sorry about that.

As per your instructions below:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Error: 87

The cleanup-image option is unknown.
For more information, refer to the help by running DISM.exe /?.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and is that in an admin cmd prompt - so that heading on cmd window is as shown

that screenshot is on 7 it does not look exactly the same on 8 but the important point is that it must say Admin

What is fooling me here at the moment is that when you get the response 
*The cleanup-image option is unknown.*

the usual cause is the cmd is wrong

Other responses rather than the OPTION is UNKNOWN are received when there are problems with various aspects of the file system

Clean boot it as here and then run the cmd
https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/kb/929135

please ensure you follow the clean boot procedure carefuly


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Following your advice re-clean boot.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I get to this point:

7. On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer. 

When I click OK, get the message 'Not Responding' 
Have tried three times from stage 1 to stage 7, same result.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what are the programs on the startup tab in task manager that are shown as enabled before you click disable all


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

According to my information
CleanMaster by Kingsoft Corporation is
*Clean Master* - This is a smartphone application that improve a device's performance by cleaning junk files, optimizing device memory and providing complete protection from viruses, trojans and malware.

 
Where are you located please as this Kingsoft corp is a Chinese based company marketing Clean Master under the 
Cheetah Mobile site

http://www.cmcm.com/en-us/clean-master/


Whether it is running at startup or not is a little irrelevant - it should not be installed on 8.1 as it includes as you can see some manner of protection and will more than likely conflict with McAfee


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I am based in the South West , UK.

I will remove Clean Master, then what should I do?


----------



## KnuckIes (Jul 20, 2015)

WinRAR has an option to attempt repairs to broken archive files, and can extract from archives even if the files are broken and it failed to fix them. You can download the trial version of it and do these things here: http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

Once you download and install it, open WinRAR from the Start menu, navigate to the archive, select it, click the "Repair" button, under "Archive type", select ZIP or RAR depending on what format the backup is in (ZIP according to your post), and click OK. In the location of the broken archive, there should be a new one that's name starts with "rebuilt". Try extracting from it using WinRAR or Windows Explorer.

If it doesn't work, you can see what happens if you try forcing extraction from the original archive. Right click it, click "Extract files", in the window, check "Keep broken files", and click "OK". A new folder will be created where the archive is located with the files. See if they work.

It's also possible that you need the backup software to extract it. The software might create backup files in the ZIP format but they aren't designed to be opened with normal extractors.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Opening Backup is not the issue now, see post 12, the problem is the corrupt files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There have been reports of two AV programs working in conflict that have stopped access to dism
after uninstalling it REBOOT run sfc /scannow again 
send the log
then try this command
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth*

*what does that report please if indeed it will run*


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Tried to reboot result as before, but when I go into computer as admnistrator I get the following:

_There was a problem starting C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Pokki\Engine\Launcher.dll
The specified module could not be found._


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what is shown please programs and features
send screenshot please


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so what happens when you click OK


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> so what happens when you click OK


The box disappears, I then try and reboot and get to this point of the instructions:

_7. On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer. _

When I click OK, get the message 'Not Responding', and that is it, tried umpteen times now but can get no further.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

do no reboot
click OK
then go control panel programs and features
send me a screenshot of what is listed


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
I am more than prepared to help BUT it is likely to be a long job and you will have agree to do as I suggest
Otherwise unless you follow this to a conclusion, it is wasted effort for both of us
That said please do not of course hesitate to ask for clarification of anything you wish


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, just wondering before I start on this, if I should upgrade to Windows 10, would that sort things out without going through whatever you think is needed?

Sorry if this is a dumb question, as no doubt you will have guessed I am no expert.

Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I doubt if it would even install
2. It is unlikely even if it did that it would solve your problems


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Therefore I really have no option but to follow your instructions, even if it is a long job and thanks for helping.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You have trusteer rapport
2. It is known for causing slow performance and other problems.
3. Uninstall it using Control Panel Programs and features
REBOOT

4. Download autoruns and post back when you have it installed please
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Removed Trusteer and downloaded autoruns.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you have autoruns - right click the entry autoruns and click run as admin - open it and see screenshot please
check that it has opened on the Everything button it should do by default
click the options tab
click filter options
click to check hide Microsoft entries


Then scroll through to see if pokki is listed, if so uncheck the box to the left of the entry
then close autoruns and it will remember that setting
By unchecking it you have not made any real changes you have simply disabled it from running at startup


Now reboot and check if the pop-up that was there for Pokki is still there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
My son is home for a couple of days before he goes abroad for two months so I will not be online much for the next two days, but I will not continue as and when I can, until this is sorted or I admit defeat
However for the next two days posts will be few and intermittent
Offline now for a couple of hours.


Check how things are without Trusteer please it may have made quite a difference


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Roy
> My son is home for a couple of days before he goes abroad for two months so I will not be online much for the next two days, but I will not continue as and when I can, until this is sorted or I admit defeat
> However for the next two days posts will be few and intermittent
> Offline now for a couple of hours.
> ...


I understand, no problem and thanks for your patience.

Have done as you advised in previous post, but pokki is still there.

I have checked using autoruns twice now and I cannot see it listed.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Tried a search on Drive C and found the following, not sure if that helps.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to c drive
Users
Public
find the Pokki entry and right click and click delete


then press windows key
click the magnifying glass symbol
type
disk cleanup
it will appear in results below
right click it and click run as admin
when the window opens click ok
then click to check all boxes and run that


Reboot
do another search for Pokki


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

After completing 47 please go here
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/

click the download button for adw cleaner
when the bar appears click the arrow to the right of save and save to your desktop
when the icon is on the desktop
right click and click run as admin
scan
then clean
then click the log file
that will open in notepad
click edit
select all
edit copy and paste to reply please


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Done all as post 47, pokki no longer shown when I do a search of C drive, still shows when boot up as admin!

Post 48 log files.

# AdwCleaner v4.208 - Logfile created 25/07/2015 at 19:33:32
# Updated 09/07/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-07-15.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 (x64)
# Username : Roy - OUR-COMPUTER
# Running from : C:\Users\Roy\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\END
File Found : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_adpeheiliennogfclcgmchdfdmafjegc_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_nociobghckdhokecfeajdpimjeapnopn_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp_0
File Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Extension Settings\papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp
File Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_adpeheiliennogfclcgmchdfdmafjegc_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_nociobghckdhokecfeajdpimjeapnopn_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp_0.localstorage
Folder Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\globalUpdate
Folder Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Roaming\Store
Folder Found : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Roaming\WTools
Folder Found : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\StormWatch

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

Task Found : Selection Tools Update

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\GlobalUpdate
Key Found : HKCU\Software\powerpack
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\GlobalUpdate
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\powerpack
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\7ade0e76-15ea-44d2-854f-5fc46635d9a0
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{3278F5CF-48F3-4253-A6BB-004CE84AF492}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{577975B8-C40E-43E6-B0DE-4C6B44088B52}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3278F5CF-48F3-4253-A6BB-004CE84AF492}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3B5702BA-7F4C-4D1A-B026-1E9A01D43978}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{577975B8-C40E-43E6-B0DE-4C6B44088B52}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6EDBF8C0-C94C-4A13-956F-E393BCA5BA4B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7E49F793-B3CD-4BF7-8419-B34B8BD30E61}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\GlobalUpdate
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{5645E0E7-FC12-43BF-A6E4-F9751942B298}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{5E89ACE9-E16B-499A-87B4-0DBF742404C1}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{C7BF8F4B-7BC7-4F42-B944-3D28A3A86D8A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{5645E0E7-FC12-43BF-A6E4-F9751942B298}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{C7BF8F4B-7BC7-4F42-B944-3D28A3A86D8A}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\VOPackage

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17840

-\\ Google Chrome v43.0.2357.134

[C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] - Found [Search Provider] : hxxp://uk.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] - Found [Search Provider] : hxxp://uk.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] - Found [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=49&CUI=UN83938977828207288&ctid=CT3287804&UM=1
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web data] - Found [Search Provider] : hxxp://start.iminent.com/?appId=510fe5ef-d958-4fab-86e9-7a8fec40fb21&ref=toolbox&q={searchTerms}

*************************

AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [4121 bytes] - [25/07/2015 19:33:32]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [4180 bytes] ##########

# AdwCleaner v4.208 - Logfile created 25/07/2015 at 19:35:48
# Updated 09/07/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-07-15.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 (x64)
# Username : Roy - OUR-COMPUTER
# Running from : C:\Users\Roy\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\StormWatch
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\globalUpdate
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Roaming\Store
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Roaming\WTools
File Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp_0
File Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Extension Settings\papbadoldddalgcjcicnikcfenodpghp
File Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_nociobghckdhokecfeajdpimjeapnopn_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_nociobghckdhokecfeajdpimjeapnopn_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_adpeheiliennogfclcgmchdfdmafjegc_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_adpeheiliennogfclcgmchdfdmafjegc_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\END

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

Task Deleted : Selection Tools Update

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\7ade0e76-15ea-44d2-854f-5fc46635d9a0
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{3278F5CF-48F3-4253-A6BB-004CE84AF492}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{577975B8-C40E-43E6-B0DE-4C6B44088B52}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3278F5CF-48F3-4253-A6BB-004CE84AF492}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3B5702BA-7F4C-4D1A-B026-1E9A01D43978}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{577975B8-C40E-43E6-B0DE-4C6B44088B52}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7E49F793-B3CD-4BF7-8419-B34B8BD30E61}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6EDBF8C0-C94C-4A13-956F-E393BCA5BA4B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{5645E0E7-FC12-43BF-A6E4-F9751942B298}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{C7BF8F4B-7BC7-4F42-B944-3D28A3A86D8A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{5645E0E7-FC12-43BF-A6E4-F9751942B298}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{5E89ACE9-E16B-499A-87B4-0DBF742404C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{C7BF8F4B-7BC7-4F42-B944-3D28A3A86D8A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\GlobalUpdate
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\powerpack
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\GlobalUpdate
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\VOPackage

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17840

-\\ Google Chrome v43.0.2357.134

[C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://uk.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://uk.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=49&CUI=UN83938977828207288&ctid=CT3287804&UM=1
[C:\Users\Roy\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://start.iminent.com/?appId=510fe5ef-d958-4fab-86e9-7a8fec40fb21&ref=toolbox&q={searchTerms}

*************************

AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [4267 bytes] - [25/07/2015 19:33:32]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [4171 bytes] - [25/07/2015 19:35:48]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [4230 bytes] ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I notice you have CCleaner installed
The registry cleaner of CCleaner should NOT be used
CCLeaner in default mode is not good for Windows 8.1
As a general system maintenance tool it is unnecessary on 8.1

CCleaner can be configured to make automatic checks and to run at different times automatically
https://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/ccleaner-settings/changing-ccleaner-settings

if you have it on ANY setting other than simply your scan on demand please cancel those settings, as it will interfere with the next steps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

when you have checked your settings on CCleaner please go control panel and action centre
click to expand maintenance
click view reliability history
on top of bar chart click days - although it should open on that 
then you will see red icons for application failures etc
how many days have these listed
please click the first one from the left
what is the failure
continue across to the right and check the others
is there any single failure that is repeated


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

_Quote: As a general system maintenance tool it is unnecessary on 8.1 _

Therefore have removed it.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Cannot find reliability history, assume because it is off:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

on your screenshot
View reliability history - in blue 
below heading in black
Check for solutions to problem reports


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

First from the left failure is:









All others in red are: QA EVent, [No solution found is message}.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy 
Is McAfee free or paid for


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Paid for.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In the notifcations area - right hand side of taskbar
do you have the McAfee security centre
could be on the up arrow - show hidden icons
if so turn off the firewall and the real time scanning
selecting a time period

go to cmd prompt with admin rights and try that
DISM cmd I gave you please

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth*


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Same result error 87.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Type each of these commands into a cmd prompt with admin rights and press enter AFTER each one

*net stop wuauserv*

*cd %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution*

*ren Download Download.old*

*net start wuauserv*

*net stop bits*

*net start bits*

*net stop cryptsvc*

*cd %systemroot%\system32*

*ren catroot2 catroot2old*

*net start cryptsvc*

If any error messages are received after any cmd please post the message.

If no error message is received please then try ONCE more that DISM cmd


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

cd %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution returned nothing.

cd %systemroot%\system32 also returned nothing.

Plus a couple of files could not be found as below:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this please
see if any different result

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth*


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Same result error 87.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Please remind me to save me searching the whole topic

1. What is the make and full model of the computer
2. Was windows 8 pre installed and then you updated to 8.1 or 8.1 pre installed
3. If it was I presume you do not have the installation disc

If that is the case go here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

download the install media for the windows 8.1 64 bit = making sure you choose the right version of 8.1
eg windows 8.1 professional

*ON THE OPTION choose where you want to save*
*select ISO file*
*and save to desktop*

when you have that downloaded post back, we wil use it NOT to reinstall refresh etc but hopefully to repair whatever damage is causing this problem


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> OK
> Please remind me to save me searching the whole topic
> 
> 1. What is the make and full model of the computer *Packard Bell imedia S2885*
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
Please do not post back the whole of my post just to answer a couple of questions
It makes it harder to see the wood for the trees

You have totally confused me. Sorry if I did not explain it well.
You download the version that is ON your computer for it is only by doing so that you can use it to repair the damage

as I said


> download the install media for the windows 8.1 64 bit = making sure you choose the right version of 8.1
> eg windows 8.1 professional


eg meaning for example
not you choose professional


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Now downloaded the correct ISO file.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Sorry about the slight confusion there Roy, perhaps I should have made it a little clearer


Before we start can I say that I am not proposing the following steps because of just the original problem.
It would not IMHO be worth the work and the risk.
I am of the opinion that because of the system file check failure and even more so the Deployment Imaging Servicing Component - the DISM restore health failure and the clean boot failure etc that your system is seriously corrupted in some way.


You will notice that I mentioned above the risk
There is a risk however slight that this procedure will fail
However if you do nothing and windows fails god style then a reset is going to take you back to how that computer was when you bought it.
If it had 8 on when you bought it that is how it is going back without the use of the 8.1 download


Before we start please indicate that you do accept the risk - as it can go wrong and you are faced with a clean install of 8.1 
It is unlikely but there are never any guarantees in this.


Before we proceed you should back up all your personal data to either an external drive if you have one or to a flash pen and then to another computer if you do not have an external


Would you kindly indicate if you wish to proceed and confirm the situation re your personal docs, music and pics and DO YOU have an external drive


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Understand what your saying and happy to proceed, have saved my documents folder to an external drive as suggested.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have an image of this computer on that external drive


If not make one please as here
Control Panel
File History
System Image backup
lower left corner


access that with external drive connected and follow guide


post back please when image created


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Image now created on my remote HD.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good you are doing well
How many flash drives do you have please and what capacity are they and we need two that do not have anything on that cannot be deleted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

with one of those flash pen drives inserted go Control Panel, recovery, click create recovery drive
you will see an option to include the recovery partition on your hard drive that was placed there by Packard bell when the system was installed
If it came with 8.1 then click to include it
If it came with 8 t is hardly worthwhile, as I said earlier that would take you all the way back to 8 as and when the computer was sold


Note the warning anything on the flash pen will be deleted
Post back please when you have done that


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I do have two flash pen drives and recovery drive is now on one of them, it was Windows 8.1


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Just noticed in Windows History that Win 10 failed to install today, just as you suggested.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry I am late posting have had many commitments at home

I can only hope that the attempted install of 10 has not damaged the chances of what I had in mind it would be a shame, after all this work

However lets try it, hopefully it will not have made any changes to the system after it failed to install

Go to the ISO file on the desktop right click it and click mount
open the sources folder
scroll down past the folder within that sources folder to the files and look for a file titled
install.wim
if that is not there look for a file
install.esd

select whichever of those you find by clicking just once on it to highlight it
Now on the top bar of options look for Copy path

It is on the left hand side next to copy and paste
click copy path

Now minimise that window do not close it

open notepad and click paste on the blank white space
the path of the install file will appear
Minimise do NOT close the notepad window

Now open a command prompt with admin rights and type in this command changing the words shown in red for the path shown in notepad

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:*Full Path to install.esd file*:1 /limitaccess

so that is DISM (space) /Online (space) /Cleanup-Image (space) /RestoreHealth (space)/Source:esd:then the path:1 (space) /limitacccess

ON mIne and yours will not be the same my path is

E:\sources\install.esd

IMPORTANT note the path is typed where the red is in the line above but without the quotes shown in notepad


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy 
If the above does not work do not worry we will try another solution now we have the tools available


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Same result Error 87, image option uknown.

This is what I entered Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:H:\sources\install\.esd:1 /limitaccess


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you have the path wrong
However I do not think that is the reason - but it is wrong
My path
E:\sources\install.esd
yours cannot be 
H:\sources\install\.esd


as there cannot be a \ between install and esd


as the file in the mounted image cannot be called that


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry about that.

Tried Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:H:\sources\install.esd:1 /limitaccess

Same result as before - Error 87.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok before we go for bust on what should be a repair install and leave everything as is, which is different to a refresh, lets just check one more aspect

to save me going back through the whole topic please tell me if I have already asked

1. Do you have another account with admin rights on this computer
If you do log into that account and run a system file check and see what the result is
If as I suspect the result will be corruption then go to the original DISM cmd
that is

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

and see of that returns the same error

If you do not have another account with admin rights go to cmd prompt with admin rights and type
*net user Administrator /active:yes*

or copy and paste it
reboot and log in to the account named administrator -not your account
the password is left blank

then try the same cmds on that account


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

As before shows corrupt files and error 87.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK come out of that system account by typing the same cmd but changing yes to no
then log back into your own account and post back


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
Evening meal back in an hour


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Back in own account.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry about this but having thought about it whilst having evening meal we need to take another step before we start, just in case this corruption prevents the procedure I had in mind and it goes pear shaped
We will still try what I had in mind but we need to take a precaution

On that download for the windows install media you need to create either a dvd or a usb install

So please go back to the link I gave you and create the installation on a dvd or usb

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

I am sorry about this, but I hope you appreciate that I cannot afford for this to fail without taking all possible precautions

If your computer has a dvd drive and you have a writeable dvd use that

Just follow the guide as you did before but instead of saving the iso this time create the media

Then we will go back and try the repair install which will leave everything intact as it is, but will reinstall windows and hopefully solve the problem and if that fails we will refresh by booting from the dvd
The repair install is NOT available by booting from the dvd or usb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Should perhaps have added on that link there is this
* Your use of the Windows media creation tool is governed by the Microsoft Terms of Use for this website.

After you've created the installation media, do one of the following to install Windows 8.1:


Connect the USB flash drive to the PC where you want to install Windows 8.1, browse to it in File Explorer, then open the setup.exe file. Follow the instructions in set-up.
If your PC is set up to boot from a USB drive, connect the USB flash drive to the PC where you want to install Windows 8.1, restart (reboot) it, then follow the instructions in set-up.
If your PC is set up to boot from the DVD drive, insert the DVD into your PC, restart (reboot) it, then follow the instructions in set-up.
*DO NOT DO THAT as I said we are going first to try what is known as a repair install*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
Just thought it may help for you to know that I expect to be online about 1800 depending on weather
If it is raining here in Anglesey it may be earlier
I expect all being well to be able to complete this on the next session.


I have to say that you have been great all the way through and especially as a lot of what we have had to do is probably new ground to you


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Think I am now upto date, but as a check have the following:

*Hard Drive:*
Documents folder
System Volume information
Windows Backup Image

*Flash Pen Drive*
Recovery Disk

*DVD*
Win 8.1 Created ISO

Somewhere it mentioned the Product Key which I do not have as Win 8.1 came pre-installed, I assume its buried somewhere in the computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy ready when you are


Yes the key should be found by the procedure as it is embedded in the firmware - that is the chip on the motherboard


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
Off now for evening meal back one hour approx


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry but I will be offline now for the evening, will pick up your directions tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok what time is best for you I will try and fit in with you


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

2pm this afternoon would be OK.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy online and ready


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok fire away.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Disable McAfee it can interfere with the process
2. Right click the ISO file and click Mount
3. Double click the setup file on the list and if prompted by UAC click yes
4. On the window that opens if you have an entry download and install updates - select that by clicking the dot and click next 
5. On the next window follow the procedure shown go online and install updates now 


It should not ask for your product key as it should find it embedded in the firmware - there have been some reports of this procedure failing with certain OEM computers and if it does we will have to go to the next option of refresh


post back with how it goes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it runs OK after any updates you should get a window asking what you want to keep
you check keep windows setting personal files and apps


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Have Install Windows 8.1 and Keep Windows setting personal files and apps, both ticked


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy


What is now the option please if it is click next then do so


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Install is the option


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please tell me all that is on the window above the install button


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Install Windows 8.1
Keep Windows setting personal files and apps

Both selected


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK with luck you are good to go


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Installing now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it works great
If it does not - please do not shoot the messenger


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

It works, now up and running again.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Off line now until 8pm approx, family commitment.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> It works, now up and running again.


so is that good news - ?


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Certainly is and thank you for all your patience with all my mistakes.

Just wonder how it got in such a state.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks

Do not know - suspect earlier use of registry cleaners, possibly CCleaner

Have you checked all is OK with your files and setttings

Were it to me I would once you a sure all is good - Make a new system image as you did before but now of course - it will be as is

As a matter of interest go cmd prompt and run that
DISM - check health

* Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
*
http://www.eightforums.com/attachme...re-corruption-windows-8-a-cmd_checkhealth.jpg
ALSO do not forget that you made now need updates as the 8.1 is of course from the install media

Let me know if any problems and if all good - say in a week or so when you are sure - mark the topic solved please


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Found this, what do I do to solve it please:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well it means that file history cannot use the external drive as presumably it is not connected


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy
still some jobs to do - to complete after that repair install
please post and we can clean up - and then all being well you are good to go


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Have now made a new System Image [System Volume Info] on my hard drive.

Have run DISM - check health, "No component store Corruption Detected".

Have now managed to sort out File History so that it saves to hard drive.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Have tried to create a recovery drive on a flash pen,but it will only try and save on my remote HD.

If I tick the "option to include the recovery partition on your hard drive" it picks the HD, if I leave it unticked it then finds the flash drive.

Would that be OK


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you satisfied that all is now in order with your personal data, your apps and programs
If so go disk cleanup
that is windows key
click to open search on magnifying glass
type
disk cleanup
when it appears below ( it will probably appear as soon as you type disk)
right click and click run as admin
you should then find in disk cleanup entries for 
*Previous Windows installation(s)*, *Setup Log Files*, *Temporary Windows installation files*, and *Windows upgrade log files*

*click to check those boxes and then click OK*

Re the recovery drive - the same applies as before you do not need the recovery partition included as that will take it back to how it was when you bought it.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

If I go to disk cleanup, I get the following choices:

Clear Disk space on the PC
Uninstall applications to free up disk space
Clear disk space by deleting unnecessary files

None of the choices upon selecting come up with - Previous Windows installation(s), Setup Log Files, Temporary Windows installation files, and Windows upgrade log files

Also when I right click any of them the choice of admin does not appear


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you type as I said and then you right click disk cleanup and run it, it is then after it has run that the window appears
If you are not receiving that option then you have not right clicked on disk cleanup when it appeared on the search

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...nup#delete-files-using-disk-cleanup=windows-8


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry did not explain very well.

If I type disk cleanup in the search box, I get the following choices, disk cleanup does not appear:

Clear Disk space on the PC
Uninstall applications to free up disk space
Clear disk space by deleting unnecessary files


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well you should do but open it from the procedure in the link then


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Followed the link all removed as suggested.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good thank you
I consider the matter solved
Please mark so when you are happy


----------



## RoyP (Sep 23, 2012)

Only thing I have come across is that when I shut down, Windows shuts down quickly but the switch off of the actual computer takes an age.


----------

